# Best websites



## H-Bomb (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi to all,

Moving to Spain within 3 months - seems like everyone else is on their way back!!!

Interested to hear from expats or expats to be some of the websites that have been of interst or help to them. I have been browsing thexpat, (SNIP)What I am interested in is the food, culture, people as well as some stong factual info on buying, work, education ... look forward to hearing from all. By the way, just to let everyone know - I am renting for 6 months (thanks for the advice JoJo) while I get to know the country and the area (Alicante). MAkes sense to me, I wonder why other people go on these stupid inspection trips.

Look forward to a reply on the best websites.

H-BOMB XXX


----------



## scudd (Oct 18, 2008)

I cannot post links yet..

comunitatvalenciana dot com is a useful site!


----------

